# union or non-union?



## jwhite2414 (Jun 12, 2014)

i currently have an opportunity to become an apprentice for the local 103 in boston mass, but i also have an apprenticeship lined up for Glynn electric in plymouth ma, and i cant decide which one i want to choose. Glynn is a large corporate and commercial electrical company in massachusetts with a great reputation. Both pay for my schooling. The union pays more but glynn is also just 15 minutes from my house, while 103's main building is an hour away. I'm worried that if i choose the union route i will be laid off in the future, while glynn offers job security. I've heard good and bad things about being an apprentice in the union. One thing ive heard about the union is that you're job is to hand tools off and sweep, and i feel like i might learn more while working for glynn. Im not too sure what to choose at the moment and i could really use some opinions on the subject. Also, i have about 6 months experience in the trade through a small contracting company in newton, ma.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

For me the choice was union, I was making scale and had good bennies in an open shop, but for the long term, with the excellent benefits, consistent pay and retirement that follows you from day one through retirement it was a simple choice.

*BUT* I am fortunate that Local 26 in Washington DC has had consistent work for years. What is the work out look in Boston?

My family is originally from Avon Mass.:thumbsup:


----------



## mr hands (Sep 15, 2013)

Sounds like your speech about job security being important, leads me to believe you may be a potential suck pump.

Who gives a fart about job security? You cannot, or your dignity will be sold out from under you. Fear not, go where there is work.

Stayeth employed and washeth thy boss's balls not, sayeth the Lord. For giving high priority to job security leads a peon forever down the path to the dark side.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

mr hands said:


> Sounds like your speech about job security being important, leads me to believe you may be a potential suck pump.
> 
> *Who gives a fart about job security? * You cannot, or your dignity will be sold out from under you. Fear not, go where there is work.
> 
> Stayeth employed and washeth thy boss's balls not, sayeth the Lord. For giving high priority to job security leads a peon forever down the path to the dark side.


It depends on your personality, many need the knowledge of job security for their mental well being.

I could not live job to job it would drive me crazy, I like the security of knowing I have a job. I have been with 7 contractors in 44 years.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

jwhite2414 said:


> i currently have an opportunity to become an apprentice for the local 103 in boston mass, but i also have an apprenticeship lined up for Glynn electric in plymouth ma, and i cant decide which one i want to choose. Glynn is a large corporate and commercial electrical company in massachusetts with a great reputation. Both pay for my schooling. The union pays more but glynn is also just 15 minutes from my house, while 103's main building is an hour away. I'm worried that if i choose the union route i will be laid off in the future, while glynn offers job security. I've heard good and bad things about being an apprentice in the union. One thing ive heard about the union is that you're job is to hand tools off and sweep, and i feel like i might learn more while working for glynn. Im not too sure what to choose at the moment and i could really use some opinions on the subject. Also, i have about 6 months experience in the trade through a small contracting company in newton, ma.


i started out as a non union ABC apprentice. it was a joke. I switched to a union program and it was like bootcamp all over again. Top notch education and OJT. There is no comparison. Plus, the pay was 50% more. I will retire in about 10 years making just as much as a 40 hour week until the day I die.
Do yoiu think they will bump me off?


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Bad Electrician said:


> It depends on your personality, many need the knowledge of job security for their mental well being.
> 
> I could not live job to job it would drive me crazy, I like the security of knowing I have a job. I have been with 7 contractors in 44 years.


I enjoy the diversity of all the different contractors and projects I end up on. Sure, I get laid off a lot and sure, I don't make as much money as the folks who work steady - but my insurance is the same and my pension is the same and I get plenty of time off to do other things.

I believe the trades need both types - the steady working shop guy and the temp fill in work all the overtime and leave with a smile on his face guy. The steady guy keeps the shop happy and the temp fill in guy keeps the steady guy happy when 5 trailer loads of fixtures get dropped off to be installed ... this week. :laughing:

Welcome to the forum jwhite - go union - long term more money, more experiences and better benefits.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Shouldn't this be posted in the Controversial Talk area?:jester::laughing:


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

This whole union forum should just be a sub forum of controversial talk.


----------

